# 2 liquid meals 1 food meal?



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Today it's looking like I'll only have 3 big meals

Breakfast was a weight gain shake if you wanna call it that - it was basically my birthday cake blended with milk, 2 scoops whey and 1 scoot oats

Next meal was tuna, couscous and a cheese omelette

I really fancy another shake, so it's looking like it's gonna be a repeat of this morning with some ice cream thrown in

My calories will be 3500+ and my protein 200+. Definitely not clean or the best of diets I know but that's not what I'm worried about

Can anyone see an issue with having 2 liquid meals and only one food meal in a day?

Odds are I'll fit another food meal in before bed, but if I didn't..?


----------



## ThePariah122678 (Jul 15, 2014)

WilsonR6 said:


> Today it's looking like I'll only have 3 big meals
> 
> Breakfast was a weight gain shake if you wanna call it that - it was basically my birthday cake blended with milk, 2 scoops whey and 1 scoot oats
> 
> ...


----------



## ThePariah122678 (Jul 15, 2014)

Ok for some reason it wouldn't let me ****ing write my post

My Answer: No it's not really important you could have all liquid meals if you wanted but there is a lot of old skool people against having mostly liquid meals but really it's just personal preference

It's like macros it's just personal preference although some will try argue there is a huge physiological component to macros..there isn't

Your diet should be tailored to how you respond to food for example I hate eating meals so I blend a lot of my food and down it


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Mixing it up is no problem at all,most big guys need 3-4 shakes a day to make up macros and the body really can't tell from whole food or liquid as long as all the nutrients are there.


----------



## wrusst (Dec 15, 2014)

Depends if all micros are hit including fiber


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I have 3 shakes and 3 meals a day or I wouldn't be able to hit the calories I need.


----------



## Amazin (May 22, 2014)

So is it okay for someone to "drink" their food instead of eating it? I'm asking because we eat so much more compare to an average person. It will put lot of constraint on our digestive system. I hope there are no long term drawbacks


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Having stuff like powdered/instant oats is basically the same as having them whole by the time it's in your stomach. Same with shakes made from blended food items.


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

The only issue i found with blending meals is the lack of fiber, i always chuck in a few tablespoons of olive oil also to try and lower the glycemic index. Lack of fiber though thats not good longer term im led to believe since things id throw in the blender ( bickies , bannanas , milk , whey isolate ) dont have fiber.


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Could you not add a fibre supplement like the one ON do?


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

biglad90 said:


> Could you not add a fibre supplement like the one ON do?


Yeah


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> Today it's looking like I'll only have 3 big meals
> 
> Breakfast was a weight gain shake if you wanna call it that - it was basically my birthday cake blended with milk, 2 scoops whey and 1 scoot oats
> 
> ...


Check out poundstone shake


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Why the hell did you blend your birthday cake?


----------

